# hello



## coolridelude (Jul 11, 2006)

i am Marcos and i have studied TSD. i am in my 2 1/2 year of college. i just need some more class to get into the nursing program. i am 25. i have read some thread and there is a lot of info here.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome Marcus and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## coolridelude (Jul 11, 2006)

sorry wrong button


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Paul B (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Marcos!!:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Marcos.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT  Enjoy the board~


~Tess


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 12, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Marcos!


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Marcos! I look forward to reading your posts.

7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting


----------



## IMP (Jul 13, 2006)

Yet another Tang Soo Do-er? Welcome to the club. 


Ian:yinyang:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 13, 2006)

coolridelude said:
			
		

> i am Marcos and i have studied TSD. i am in my 2 1/2 year of college. i just need some more class to get into the nursing program. i am 25. i have read some thread and there is a lot of info here.


 
Welcome and enjoy the boards, see ya around.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome.  See you in the Korean Martial Arts boards.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome happy posting


----------



## Drac (Jul 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy...


----------



## green meanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk man!!!
There's LOTS of good and informed people here....and there's lots and lots to learn.
ENJOY!!!!!!!!!

Your Brother
John


----------

